# Vos applis préférées pour iPhone/iTouch Jailbreakés



## greggorynque (30 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

afin de de pas déraper dans d'autres fils, voici un fil dédié aux applications pour iphone jailbreakés.

*Pour FirmWare 2.0 et + seulement !*

Par contre pas d'applications piratées, mais parlons juste des applications uniquement disponible avec jail break.

N'hesitez pas a nous donner les sources correspondantes quand elles ne sont pas intégrèes d'origine dans cydia ou installer4

J'utilse pour ma part:

*Rename*, très pratique pour renommer les applications 
*PdaNet*, permet d'utiliser l'iphone comme modem 3G !
*BossPrefs*, bien sur qui permet d'activer/désactiver les reseaux (3G, Wifi, Edge, ...) à volonté et de cacher les applications non désirées du springboard
*Five icon Dock*, permet d'avoir 5 icones dans le dock, super car permet d'ajouter les SMS !


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Septembre 2008)

change ton titre en "jaibreaké" et non pas "non jaibreaké"
Tu as eu un copié-collé malheureux 

Edit : 
J'utilise 
-5 icon
-Winterboard : pour modifier l'apparence
-Bosspref, comme tout le monde 
-Wifitoggle : permet de passer de la 3G au wifi en 3 secondes 
-dtunes
-cycorder : enregistreur video.


----------



## greggorynque (30 Septembre 2008)

héhé j'ai demandé a un modo car je ne peux plus le modifier... (j'espère qu'ils vont l'epingler aussi !)

+1 pour *winterboard *que je n'ai même pas pensé a citer...

*Stack* est pas mal aussi mais incompatible avec *Five icon* malheureusement


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2008)

Je me suis permis de corriger le titre.


----------



## nicolasf (2 Octobre 2008)

Bonne idée ce sujet pour compléter l'autre, même si j'ai tenté et arrêté rapidement le jailbreak Si ça intéresse certains, je ne conseille en effet pas le jailbreak pour plusieurs raisons énoncées ICI.

Ceci dit, si l'on est conscient des problèmes (surtout de ne pas pouvoir revenir facilement en arrière), c'est une expérience à faire tant elle est devenue ultra-simple de nos jours.


Parmi les applications que j'avais testé, j'aimais bien dans le principe *Categories* même si je trouve la réalisation un peu moins satisfaisante. Et pour les utilisateurs de Last.fm, *Scrobbler* est pas mal si vous avez une connexion Internet quand vous écoutez de la musique...

Mais comme je l'explique dans l'article donné ci-dessus, je n'ai trouvé aucune application justifiant à elle-seule le jailbreak.


----------



## Moulick (7 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,
je viens juste d'entrer dans le monde du jailbreaking après quelques hésitations. Finalement tout se passe bien pour l'instant. Je dirai même que je suis content de l'avoir fait, je voulais 1/pouvoir avoir un fond d'écran sous les applications 2/naviguer plus simplement dans mes app. J'y ai trouvé tout ça et même plus encore.
Mes app phares:
Categories
Five incon dock
Bosspref
Winterboard
Et surtout, surtout, celle qui ne me fera pas déjailbreaké avant un moment : WifiToggle.
Permet en une touche d'activer/désactiver le wifi. En effet dans mon merveilleux pays je n'ai pas la 3g ni même l'edge d'ailleurs, et donc je passe mon temps à activer/desactiver le wifi. Même avec bosspref c'était fastidieux. Maintenant c'est two finger in the noze.
Et avec Cydia, j'ai un peu l'impression de me retrouver sous linux avec les installeurs d'app. Ca me fait quelque chose.


----------



## Moulick (7 Octobre 2008)

En complément je viens de m'apercevoir qu'il existe la même chose que wifitoggle mais pour le Bluetooth il s'agit de swapBT


----------



## fpoil (7 Octobre 2008)

BossPrefs : incontournable

BossTools : pas encore installé mais vu qu'il me reste 70mo sur ma partition dédiée aux applis je ne vais pas tarder

Pdanet : L'application à avoir pour du surf mobile sur un netbook ou un laptop


----------



## Moulick (7 Octobre 2008)

Bien, y a stacks aussi. Permet d'avoir les "aux combien controversés" stacks du mac. Avec une petite manip facilement trouvable sur le net, on l'associe à 5 icons puis un petit tour sur bosspref pour les "effacer" du springboard et hop le tour est joué. Je rappelle quand même que ces petits jeux peuvent nuire à la santé de l'iphone. SO be carrefull.


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Octobre 2008)

J'ai acheté Intelliscreen, une appli qui gère l'affichage sur l'écran de veille, et un certain nombre d'évènements graphiques, comme les popups.
Ça permet d'afficher sure l'écran de veille les infos de l'agenda, les mails arrivés, les sms arrivés, la météo, les flux rss. Beaucoup de choses. 
Chaque type d'info est paramétrable.
Intellliscreen affiche aussi les alertes de téléphone, et empêche les popups des SMS.
Payante, donc, mais bien faite. Et mises à jour régulières.

J'utilise beaucoup aussi FileViewer et Docs, qui me permettent de lire tous les formats reçus par mail, sauf les powerpoint ;
SwirlyMMS, qui fait son boulot de MMS ;
ContactXFer, qui me permet de transférer des fiches contacts à travers le réseau;
et aussi AppBackup, pour tout réinstaller automatiquement après un restore.

Et toutes les lignes de commandes qui me permettent d'utiliser l'iphone comme un disque dur.


----------



## fpoil (8 Octobre 2008)

Je suis à Kiev en ce moment (p... de pays de m... soit dit en passant) et viens de tester Fring via mon compte sip free en wifi dans un café internet avec un appel gratuit vers un fixe français : nickel.

A 2,90 euros la minute via orange, belle économie.

Merci Fring.


----------



## F118I4 (9 Octobre 2008)

*BossPrefs : pref système
*Winterboard: custo
*PocketTouch pour la fonction iPod sans sortir la main de la poche
*Podcaster: l' App rejeter de l' Appstore
*MxTube comme Youtube mais en mieux DL ou Stream , qualité wifi avec le réseau 3G.
*Cycorder: pour la prise de vidéo avec le son (biensûr)
Je préfère NetShare à PDANet
*AppShare (illégale) DL d' App ...
*Installous (illégale) Installation d' App
*Fring (patché) (illégale) utilisation de la 3G , edge etc...


----------



## fpoil (9 Octobre 2008)

Je viens de testé cycorder: vraiment bien fait.

Questions :

Quel est à votre avis le meilleur finder pour iphone (appstore ou cydia de préférences gratuit)?
Peut on envoyer les films faits avec cycorder par mail via l'iphone? avec swirlymms?

 merci


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Octobre 2008)

Le MobileFinder de Saurik, sur cydia, est pas mal.

Pour les vidéos, tout dépend de là où elles s'enregistrent. A partir de mobilemail, tu ne peux pas acceder aux pièces jointes dans /var/mobile/Media.

Tu peux le faire à partir de SwirlyMMS, mais je ne sais pas si il y a une restriction de taille des pièces embarquées. Avec des photos, ça passe sans problème.


----------



## sebalex (29 Octobre 2008)

Salut, J'ai bien lu ton message et ai essayé d'installer IntelliScreen. Je veux bien acheter une licence. Mais le problème c'est que quand je lance l'app. elle se ferme au bout d'une seconde. De ce fait, je n'arrive pas à voir le numéro de l'app. pour acheter la licence. Pour ton info, j'ai un iPhone 3G avec 2.1 comme firmware.

As-tu une idée ?


Merci


----------



## Moulick (30 Octobre 2008)

Y a certaines app qui font peu ou prou la même chose. Je pense à status notifier et widget status... Le tout gratuitement. Combiné à iblacklister...


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Octobre 2008)

sebalex a dit:


> Salut, J'ai bien lu ton message et ai essayé d'installer IntelliScreen. Je veux bien acheter une licence. Mais le problème c'est que quand je lance l'app. elle se ferme au bout d'une seconde. De ce fait, je n'arrive pas à voir le numéro de l'app. pour acheter la licence. Pour ton info, j'ai un iPhone 3G avec 2.1 comme firmware.
> 
> As-tu une idée ?
> 
> ...



Non, je n'ai pas d'idée sur les causes de l'instabilité. Tu devrais les contacter, via leur site.



Moulick a dit:


> Y a certaines app qui font peu ou prou la même chose. Je pense à status notifier et widget status... Le tout gratuitement. Combiné à iblacklister...



Heu... comment dire ?
D'abord, status notifier et son widget ne permettent pas d'afficher sur l'écran de veille les infos qu'affichent intelliscreen, et ensuite, ça ne pourrait former un tout ressemblant à intelliscreen qu'en le combinant avec un gestionnaire de "privacy" comme iBlacklist, efectivement. 
Mais avec iBlacklist, on est plus dans une solution gratuite. Iblacklist vaut 12$, quand intelliscreen en vaut 9,9.
Je vois donc pas bien l'intérêt de ta remarque. Si à la limite tu m'avais parlé de psyl à la place de iBlacklist...
Le problème de fragmenter plein de fonctions en plein de softs différents, c'est celui de l'interaction entre ces softs, et de la multiplication des risques de plantages.


----------



## F118I4 (30 Octobre 2008)

Ce qui est bien avec StatusNotifier c' est qu' il y a plein de thèmes sur Macthèmes et ils sont superbes: simples , jolies et efficaces contrairement à Intelliscren.
De plus intelliscreen est incompatible avec backgrounder.
Pour finir , winterboard et StatusNotifier sont des soft gratuits et iBlacklist est payant mais tu peux t ' en servir sans qu' il soit enregistrer [...]


Evite les solutions illégales. Merci.


----------



## Moulick (31 Octobre 2008)

L'intérêt de ma remarque était de montrer qu'il y avait des alternatives à Intelliscreen, et gratuites. Ni plus ni moins. (Bon je me suis un peu planté sur iblacklist, je le reconnais). Je ne l'ai pas fait pour la ramener, ni quoi que ce soit d'autre. Je fais part de ma maigre expérience c'est tout. Après vous en faites ce que vous voulez.
PS: Que ce soit des modos ou de simples chalands, je trouve parfois que les remarques sont teintées d'un rien d'agressivité que je ne comprend pas. Je dis ça pour le "Je vois donc pas bien l'intérêt de ta remarque."
Merci


----------



## naas (1 Novembre 2008)

Diskaid pour recupérer facilement ses films faits sous cycorder.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2008)

La discussion a été copié dans la section iPod puisqu'elle concerne autant l'iPhone que l'iPod Touch. 


La suite ici.


----------

